# The New Yahoo Group for Central FL HO Racing



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

The local HO group in Central Florida has been named Central Florida HO Racers (CFHOR) and started a new Yahoo Group at: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CFHOR/

Anyone with an interest in Central Florida HO Racing is welcome to join the Group and/or come race with us at our monthly races.

Leo Belleville


----------

